# Objekte aus DB in Strings umwandeln also von List<Objekt> in String



## Casio (1. Jun 2016)

Ich benutze JPA und arbeite momentan an einem Projekt, ich kann nicht alles posten da es eh zu viel wird, also gehen wir mal davon aus ich hab mehrere Klassen.

Eine Klasse die so aussieht:


```
@Entity
@Table(name = "T_Revier")
@XmlRootElement
@NamedQueries({
    @NamedQuery(name = "AllRevier", query = "Select a from Revier a")
})
public class Revier implements Serializable {
    private static final long serialVersionUID = 1L;
    @Id
    @GeneratedValue(strategy = GenerationType.IDENTITY)
    @Basic
    @XmlAttribute
    @XmlID
    private Long id;

    @Basic
    private String revier;

    @Basic
    private String ort;

    @Basic
    private String taeter;

   @Basic
    private String delikt;
```
(mit getter und settern die ich hier weglasse)

dann habe ich eine andere Klasse in der ich mit folgender Methode in die DB reinschreibe:


```
public Response store() throws ServletException {
        lookupCompanyEJBs();
        Company abc = new Company();
        abc.setRevier("1010");
        abc.setDelikt("Mord");
        abc.setOrt("US");
        abc.setTaeter("Jogi");
        revierEJB.addNew(abc);
        return Response.ok().build();
    }
```

Hierüber trage ich die jeweiligen Reviere in meine DB ein, die Methode lookup ist eigentlich in meinen Augen eh irrelevant für die Lösung meines Problems.

Ich will nun anhand einer anderen Methode einer set-Methode überprüfen ob die Parameter dieser set-Methode mit irgendwelchen Werten aus der DB übereinstimmen, ich habs aufgegeben über die Query zu gehen will nun eine for-Schleife schreiben und dort die einzelnen Werte einfach vergleichen, dazu müsste ich aber wissen wie ich die Sachen umkonvertieren kann in String weil sie ja momentan noch ein Objekt sind also Liste aus Objekten halt, ich habe das hier probiert:



```
Pruefung pHC = new Pruefung();
List<Revier> pspList = pHC.getPSPData(); //diese Methode holt mir alle Daten die ich vorher mit der store()-Methode gespeichert hab in der DB
            String[] array = new String[pspList.size()];
            int index = 0;
            for (Object value : pspList) {
              array[index] = String.valueOf( value );
              index++;
            }
        
            String pspProv=array[1];
        
            return pspProv;

}
```

ich kriege dann aber als ausgabe : com.test.datenbank.revier.persistence.Revier@1fc45069


ich kann also irgendwie nicht die entitys in Strings umwandeln um sie dann einfach zu Vergleichen, kann mir da jemand weiterhelfen?


----------



## KaffeeFan (1. Jun 2016)

```
java.util.List result = pHC.getPSPData();
 
    for (int i = 0; i < result.size(); i++)
    {
        Revier revier = (Revier) result.get(i);
        revier.getOrt();
        revier.getTaeter();
        //etc...
    }
```

Gruß
Luk


----------



## Casio (1. Jun 2016)

wenn ich das so mache, will er das ich die Methoden und die Instanzen statisch mache in Revier, das will ich ja so aber nicht haben


----------



## Casio (1. Jun 2016)

Sorry, passt alles hatte noch einen Fehler drin , DANKESCHÖÖÖÖÖN


----------



## mrBrown (1. Jun 2016)

Zeig doch mal wie's jetzt aussieht 
Zumindest deine oben gepostete Methode zeigt eher Verständnisfehler...


----------



## Casio (1. Jun 2016)

kann ich morgen früh mal machen, ich habs so gemacht wie Kaffefan es gesagt hat, ich hätte nichts umwandeln müssen


----------



## mrBrown (2. Jun 2016)

Das geht aber auch von einer anderen `pHC.getPSPData()` aus...
Also entweder kompiliert dein Code oben nicht, oder das ist überflüssig...


----------

